# How true bloody mary breed?



## KeyeNewen (Jul 7, 2017)

My BM breeds pretty true, I cull a couple light color ones every few months. I can kind of tell if I have to cull it very early because even the baby one have nice red colors from the beginning. The babies that don't have nice colors usually aren't going to get that nice color later anyways.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

BM with Chocolate you might get BM, Chocolate, Blue Dreams, etc... haven't done it though...

I agree that they do show good coloration at a young age!


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

KeyeNewen said:


> My BM breeds pretty true, I cull a couple light color ones every few months. I can kind of tell if I have to cull it very early because even the baby one have nice red colors from the beginning. The babies that don't have nice colors usually aren't going to get that nice color later anyways.





Zoidburg said:


> BM with Chocolate you might get BM, Chocolate, Blue Dreams, etc... haven't done it though...
> 
> I agree that they do show good coloration at a young age!


Thanks a lot. So the thing is i am having bloody mary, blue dreams and chocolate shrimps in same tank i don't want to have the wild color neos. Shall i keep only bloody marys and ditch others or shall i keep chocolates and blue dreams?


----------



## KeyeNewen (Jul 7, 2017)

Personally, I dont mix any different neos together, just seems like a waste to spend good money on high grades to have it mix and have poor wild color offsprings.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

KeyeNewen said:


> Personally, I dont mix any different neos together, just seems like a waste to spend good money on high grades to have it mix and have poor wild color offsprings.


Thanks so i think i need to keep Bloody Mary and remove others. Don't want to do the so much culling work.


----------



## KeyeNewen (Jul 7, 2017)

you can always have tigers or caridinas with neo if you want to diiferent types of shrimps without worrying about them crossbeeding


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

KeyeNewen said:


> you can always have tigers or caridinas with neo if you want to diiferent types of shrimps without worrying about them crossbeeding


Thanks a lot. I am in process of removing blue dreams, chocolates and orange from tank. Not an easy task. I have a very important question please. Does ph also effect offspring colors? My BMs are in a ph of 6 but ph never fluctuates and is stable. But i am curious of ph have any effect on offspring color. Any thoughts? 

PS: I joined shrimp dedicated forum but they are very slow forums. No one replies and old posts.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

kashif314 said:


> Thanks a lot. I am in process of removing blue dreams, chocolates and orange from tank. Not an easy task. I have a very important question please. Does ph also effect offspring colors? My BMs are in a ph of 6 but ph never fluctuates and is stable. But i am curious of ph have any effect on offspring color. Any thoughts?
> 
> PS: I joined shrimp dedicated forum but they are very slow forums. No one replies and old posts.


pH does not affect color - genetics do. For a shrimp specific forum, try Shrimp Spot. Only other places are Facebook groups, but most of the good ones I know of are US only (I assume for privacy / regulation reasons).


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

pH would only potentially effect the colors of Caridina shrimp... such as tigers. Not sure about Crystals.


For Neos, the only thing that would change colors is the light being on/off, potentially fish and color of substrate.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> kashif314 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. I am in process of removing blue dreams, chocolates and orange from tank. Not an easy task. I have a very important question please. Does ph also effect offspring colors? My BMs are in a ph of 6 but ph never fluctuates and is stable. But i am curious of ph have any effect on offspring color. Any thoughts?
> ...





Zoidburg said:


> pH would only potentially effect the colors of Caridina shrimp... such as tigers. Not sure about Crystals.
> 
> 
> For Neos, the only thing that would change colors is the light being on/off, potentially fish and color of substrate.


Thanks a lot. I joined shrimp spot but its not very active forum like this. I am happy here with you guys helping me. Learning a lot. 

So i re homes all neos and left only BMs in tank. Will see how it goes. My PH is 6 but they seem to be doing fine. I am mainly concentrating on caridinas like crystals water parameters. Hope BM breed true and what you mean by light on and off for neos color?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

kashif314 said:


> Thanks a lot. I joined shrimp spot but its not very active forum like this. I am happy here with you guys helping me. Learning a lot.
> 
> So i re homes all neos and left only BMs in tank. Will see how it goes. My PH is 6 but they seem to be doing fine. I am mainly concentrating on caridinas like crystals water parameters. Hope BM breed true and what you mean by light on and off for neos color?


She means neocaridina are similar to many fish in that they go pale or lose color when lights are off or predators are around (feeling threatened). Caridinas can do this to a small extent, but nothing like neocaridinas do.

I've heard of strong light adding more color to shrimp, but I'm pretty sure it's temporary and not mortifying genetics in any way.


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> kashif314 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot. I joined shrimp spot but its not very active forum like this. I am happy here with you guys helping me. Learning a lot.
> ...


Oh I see. Thanks a lot for the explanation and sorry for calling her as he. My bad. Thanks Maam for the help.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

kashif314 said:


> Oh I see. Thanks a lot for the explanation and sorry for calling her as he. My bad. Thanks Maam for the help.


Lol, I won't dox her, but I did the same thing when I first started posting on these forums. She's pretty active in a couple of the Facebook groups, but again, those are US only


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

No issues, man! Doesn't bother me in the least! I'm used to odd/weird assumptions, especially from places I've lived or am living or my age!  I'm not 'well known' here, so it's nice to have a low profile, so to speak... lol

Spot on info from Nate though!


And I prefer the US groups, tbh... one of the world wide ones makes my head spin... so many rules, too... kind of annoying. (not sure why I haven't been kicked out yet! LOL)


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

natemcnutty said:


> kashif314 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see. Thanks a lot for the explanation and sorry for calling her as he. My bad. Thanks Maam for the help.
> ...


Lol ok good. 



Zoidburg said:


> No issues, man! Doesn't bother me in the least! I'm used to odd/weird assumptions, especially from places I've lived or am living or my age! <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_wink.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Wink" ></a> I'm not 'well known' here, so it's nice to have a low profile, so to speak... lol
> 
> Spot on info from Nate though!
> 
> ...


Lol ok thanks and i don't understand why there are just regional based groups. Information about shrimps is universal. I mean my crs will have same needs as a crs in US.


----------



## Zoidburg (Mar 8, 2016)

It makes trading and buying easier... a world wide group, if you see someone selling shrimp for a great deal, if they are in a different country than you, it's not such a great deal... but the world wide group I'm in doesn't even allow that anyway! It has a sister group for sales and trades... I see more misinformation in the world wide group than I do in the USA based group as well... that, or poor advice due to not having enough information from the OP...

Generally speaking though, I do prefer forums over FB groups. People on forums are more likely to listen and there tends to be less bad apples in the forums!  The groups? You phrase something the wrong way and you might be yelled at or kicked out of the group or the OP flat out refuses to listen... so much drama!


----------



## kashif314 (Oct 11, 2017)

Zoidburg said:


> It makes trading and buying easier... a world wide group, if you see someone selling shrimp for a great deal, if they are in a different country than you, it's not such a great deal... but the world wide group I'm in doesn't even allow that anyway! It has a sister group for sales and trades... I see more misinformation in the world wide group than I do in the USA based group as well... that, or poor advice due to not having enough information from the OP...
> 
> Generally speaking though, I do prefer forums over FB groups. People on forums are more likely to listen and there tends to be less bad apples in the forums! <a href="http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/images/smilie/icon_smile.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Smile" ></a> The groups? You phrase something the wrong way and you might be yelled at or kicked out of the group or the OP flat out refuses to listen... so much drama!


Yes thanks. I am actually allergic to Facebook in general lol. If someone goes out to eat a burger he updates his status lol. Maybe i am old or at least old school. I ll stick to this forum. Its very active and i got very valuable advises here. Thanks a lot.


----------

